# Blue Marlana 8/23



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Headed out last night around 6pm with Marlana, Keith Johnson (Lil Kahuna) and Landry Leidner. Headed to the steps for some sword fishing. Had one bite all night, but missed the hooks. Water looked awful.

This morning put lines in 0600 and trolled green water all the way from the steps to the nipple. There were areas with more bait than others, but overall....GREEN. 

We managed a couple nice dolphin. Had to coax them into biting with some of the flying fish we netted the night before.They wanted nothing to do with the lures. Had a blue marlin on for about 100 yrds, and spit the hook. Worked that area and Marlana caught a cute little ******. Back at the dock by 3.

Overall, beautiful day on the water...nice breeze. 2-3ft There were a million boats out there today...probably some good reports coming our way.

Missed Josh and Woodley... had an awesome time with Landry and Keith. Nice job guys..and gal. Keith has a little video. Maybe he'll put it up...

Tight Lines,

Dave


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice.


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Dave,



Had an awesome time. I truly appreciate the invite.Hope you like the vid.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Congrates on yet another T & G. Nice video also. We are paying our dues out there now. Hope we can figure how to get one of the whites to the boat. I am taking the kitchen sink with us next time. Good job on the wire also. Gene


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

very nicely done!


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

Great time and a great crew... Nice vid work Keith


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

nice video and fish! Got a question, I see alot of these with tags in them. (not that I have caught them with tags, but in the pictures) Are you guys tagging them, or did someone else tag them?

Jim


----------



## curtpcol (Sep 29, 2007)

Good Job to all of the crew. Keith you aregetting pretty good with that camera .


----------

